
Wheeler Resolution of 1938 - leoh
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wheeler_resolution
======
leoh
>...it is the sense of the Senate of the United States of America that the
operation of radio broadcast stations in the standard broadcast band (550 to
1600 kilocycles) with power in excess of 50 kilowatts is definitely against
the public interest, in that such operation would tend to concentrate
political, social, and economic power and influence in the hands of a very
small group, and is against the public interest for the further reason that
the operation of broadcast stations with power in excess of 50 kilowatts...

